# FREE 1GB microSD cards (Kingston)



## Heran Bago (Dec 18, 2007)

Need google checkout, so if you've used buy.com before you'll need to set up a new gmail/hotmail/whatever account.

http://www.buy.com/prod/Kingston-1GB-micro.../204134655.html

Free shippin'. $10+tax-$10=about 70 cents.
So in the end it's about 70 cents but damn if you can't find a better deal.


----------



## myuusmeow (Dec 18, 2007)

God damn that's cheap!
How does Google do it?!


----------



## redact (Dec 18, 2007)

what's the -$10 for


----------



## Heran Bago (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(myuusmeow @ Dec 17 2007 said:


> God damn that's cheap!
> How does Google do it?!


Probably just black magic like everything else they do. =P


----------



## 001100 (Dec 18, 2007)

when you sign up for google checkout.
you get 10.00 off 1 purchace


----------



## Heran Bago (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(mercluke @ Dec 17 2007 said:


> what's the -$10 for


google checkout.

look at the page. under the price ($10) there's google checkout.
price after google checkout: $0.00


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 18, 2007)

Hehe, nice, ordered


----------



## redact (Dec 18, 2007)

dammit they dont ship to Oz


----------



## JPH (Dec 18, 2007)

K, just ordered one...wonder if I can order some more.

I luff Google


----------



## iritegood (Dec 18, 2007)

does it work if you checkout with paypal?
I assume not, but I want to check anyways.


----------



## Heran Bago (Dec 18, 2007)

nope. no paypal


----------



## 754boy (Dec 18, 2007)

LOL, that shit was free. My order went through just fine Props to you for this excellent find man


----------



## awesomer (Dec 18, 2007)

Doesn't ship to Canada...


----------



## dsbomb (Dec 18, 2007)

Check how much they charge your credit card.  I did this before, and they didn't apply the $10 discount unless the order was over $30.  Also, you must create the account there while you are checking out.  Do not open a different window and create an account separately.


----------



## Seraph (Dec 18, 2007)

Used my check card to order this a few days ago and was only charged 72 cents. They also reduced the price and added free shipping on 2GB Kingston microSD bundle thing too.


----------



## Heran Bago (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(dsbomb @ Dec 17 2007 said:


> Check how much they charge your credit card.Â I did this before, and they didn't apply the $10 discount unless the order was over $30.Â Also, you must create the account there while you are checking out.Â Do not open a different window and create an account separately.


my experience with buy.com and google checkout has been a bit different from this, but yes you create the account on the spot.

this applies for most of buy.com's stuff. if it's $10 then it's free in a lot of cases.


of course you can only use google checkout once per email address.


----------



## JPH (Dec 18, 2007)

Shipping is also free - I payed $0.00 in all for the card.

Google FTW.


----------



## becker2384 (Dec 18, 2007)

Fuck YEAH!  $0.00 Thank you!   This is what a community is about!  Thanks! !!  !!!!


----------



## DrKupo (Dec 18, 2007)

"Bought" one.


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Dec 18, 2007)

This is crazy! Just ordered one.


----------



## Foie2 (Dec 18, 2007)

I live in Oregon, so there is no sales tax!  So it was completely free for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I had done this before I saw this topic though, but thanks for sharing the deal.

BTW, my card came in today, and it was made in Japan.


----------



## gh0ul (Dec 18, 2007)

all i can say is wow  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i just bought one for 77 cents, now the waiting begins...


----------



## Shinji (Dec 18, 2007)

If you subscribe to the buy.com newsletter, the give you a link and a bunch of items that are 0.00 after GCO.  I've been dealing with this "deal" for...almost a year now?  hoo boy, running out of email addresses XD.

Some things Ive got in the past
1GB Kingston Data Traveler thumb drive (dont remember how many)
1GB Kingston SD cards (4 at least)
1GB MicroSD Kingston (this'll be my 4th and 5th for the year)
Foo Fighters album (only one, at least I can say I legally own the CD now)

har har har


----------



## cruddybuddy (Dec 18, 2007)

Cool! Great info. I got me a card too, and when I get it I'm going to burn it on Youtube!


----------



## notnarb (Dec 18, 2007)

congrats, you are stealing money from Google by taking advantage of their generous offer...


----------



## amptor (Dec 18, 2007)

buy.com obviously has me flagged because I can't do any google checkout with the discount no matter what I try.


----------



## Seven (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(notnarb @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> congrats, you are stealing money from Google by taking advantage of their generous offer...


I wouldn't call it stealing if they're giving it to you.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Dec 19, 2007)

QUOTE(notnarb @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> congrats, you are stealing money from Google by taking advantage of their generous offer...



Yeah, just like you're stealing from Nintendo when you download ROMS. Wecome to the club, hypocrite.


----------



## MC DUI (Dec 19, 2007)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Dec 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(notnarb @ Dec 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > congrats, you are stealing money from Google by taking advantage of their generous offer...
> ...








  Owned!


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 19, 2007)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(notnarb @ Dec 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > congrats, you are stealing money from Google by taking advantage of their generous offer...
> ...



Yeah because everyone on this forum pirates games right? I just  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  your logic.


----------



## Seraph (Dec 19, 2007)

Buy.com is pretty damn awesome.  I recieved my 1GB and 2GB cards today.  And the 1GB just shipped three days ago and the 2GB two days ago.  That was with the free shipping method!

Both Japan made cards too!


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 19, 2007)

Just got my 1GB and it's from Japan, took 2 days!


----------



## ackers (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow does this work for UK as well? How are so many ppl getting away with this!?


----------



## the_joeba (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm still waiting for my free 1gb card, but I also agree. The buy.com deal is awesome


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 19, 2007)

Awesome deal but sadly they won't ship to Germany.


----------



## kellyan95 (Dec 19, 2007)

You could order one for your favorite American?


----------



## jgu1994 (Dec 19, 2007)

Actually, this was also on gbatmw, and it was posted yesterday, but it's still a good deal.


----------



## moozxy (Dec 19, 2007)

QUOTE(lewislite @ Dec 19 2007 said:


> Wow does this work for UK as well? How are so many ppl getting away with this!?



Nope, they don't ship to the UK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 looks like this is U.S only


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 19, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Dec 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(notnarb @ Dec 18 2007 said:
> ...


Everyone on here either pirates games or has a mental disorder and comes on here for no real reason.


----------



## JPH (Dec 20, 2007)

Mine came in today.
Dog about chewed up the package 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Total Price: $0.00


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Dec 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Dec 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Dec 18 2007 said:
> ...




Not really. I used to pirate games, Not anymore. But still come here. And There's no fucking way I have a mental disorder.


----------



## Salamantis (Dec 20, 2007)

Ugh, they don't ship to Canada! I'd love to get a 1GB microSD for 70 cents!


----------



## chuckstudios (Dec 20, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Dec 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Dec 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Dec 18 2007 said:
> ...



Your custom member title proves that you do.


----------



## wiithepeople (Dec 20, 2007)

^Owwwch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ontopic: wow this seems good. Can you get a custom order from gaminglagoon for this for only 1 point for the price and 1 point for reshipping if you tell them to use GChekout? That would be awesome


----------



## modshroom128 (Dec 20, 2007)

im too lazy to take my moms credit card number.
ill sit this one out.


----------



## nintendofreak (Dec 20, 2007)

us California residents have to pay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




$.72 

Just in time, my old card f-ed up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thankee!


----------



## DrKupo (Dec 20, 2007)

Got mine today, did the free shipping.

quite fast.


----------



## notnarb (Dec 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Dec 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Dec 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Dec 18 2007 said:
> ...


I like to keep up with the homebrew releases.  If I want a game, I'll go out and earn it instead of stealing from the developers.  Programmers get paid little more then minimum wage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Off topic post in off topic forums ohnoez!


----------



## Seraph (Dec 20, 2007)

Sure, sure, there are people on this forum that have not downloaded anything illegally.

Now back on topic.  Also had to pay that $0.72. Like Amptor, I can't seem to get the discount anymore either.  I am using all of the same card for ordering though.  Oh well, I guess it was a good thing to buy two things.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Dec 20, 2007)

Doing the free 1GB memory card deal is less illegal than downloading ROMS. In fact, it's neither illegal nor stealing.


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Dec 20, 2007)

they don't ship to australia


----------



## notnarb (Dec 20, 2007)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Dec 19 2007 said:


> Doing the free 1GB memory card deal is less illegal than downloading ROMS. In fact, it's neither illegal nor stealing.


Illegal and immoral are two very separate things.  Say I download the rom to a NES game I have that no longer works due to age of the cartridge.  Illegal? yes.  Immoral? hardly.  Why would this be illegal?  Because if it were legal people would abuse it, using it as justification of their immoral acts, requiring a full (easily broken) ban on the act.  Immorality leads to illegality which leads to restrictions on everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (yes, that phrase sounds stupid as hell, but I'm not going for points in creativity)


----------



## Seraph (Dec 20, 2007)

And how exactly is using a deal that is offered immoral?


----------



## cruddybuddy (Dec 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Seraph @ Dec 20 2007 said:


> And how exactly is using a deal that is offered immoral?



Because! A multi-billion dollar company like Google didn't expect people to take advantage of their offer! Now you're going to live forever because you're immoral!


----------



## notnarb (Dec 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Seraph @ Dec 19 2007 said:


> And how exactly is using a deal that is offered immoral?


I was talking about the people who abused the offer and did it more then once


----------



## Skye07 (Dec 20, 2007)

They don't ship to Belgium, what a rip off


----------



## Satangel (Dec 20, 2007)

Indeed, tried it to


----------



## Heran Bago (Dec 20, 2007)

QUOTE(notnarb @ Dec 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Dec 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Doing the free 1GB memory card deal is less illegal than downloading ROMS. In fact, it's neither illegal nor stealing.
> ...



Check the legal page on Nintendo.com. In your example, you're playing a ROM that Nintendo could have otherwise made money on via the Virtual console.

I'm sorry that GBAtemp members do not live up to YOUR standards of morality. Boo fucking hoo. Maybe your way of looking at things isn't the de-facto moral standard to spread around online communities of your choosing. To Microtransaction developers, your example is both immoral and illegal. And you think you have the right to shit on people accepting an offer from google?







Also I got my card today. That was fast.


----------



## becker2384 (Dec 21, 2007)

I Got my FREE SD card in 3 days!  NO SHIT!!  FREE 1GB SD in 3 friggin days man!! and in works like a charm.

EDIT:  OH and call me whatever you want I just order another one for FREE!  Hey I have a wife, two kids, two pets and a beat to shit DS There's no shame in my game.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow! I got mine today too. Didn't I order it last night? Or was that the day before?


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Dec 21, 2007)

Got mine today as well - woo woot!


----------



## j5c077 (Dec 21, 2007)

is it jpn made kingston?


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Dec 21, 2007)

QUOTE(cheesyPOOF5 @ Dec 21 2007 said:


> Got mine today as well - woo woot!



Yeah it is.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Dec 21, 2007)

QUOTE(hybridstigmata @ Dec 20 2007 said:


> is it jpn made kingston?



How could one tell if one had said Kingston article of technology?

EDIT: Okay, I was capable of locating the information you have requested that I, or other established or non-established members or non-members of this community provide to you. The packaging reads and I directly quote to you, "Assembled in JAPAN."


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Dec 21, 2007)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Dec 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(hybridstigmata @ Dec 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > is it jpn made kingston?
> ...



On the microSD card it says "Kingston SD-C01G JAPAN"


----------



## j5c077 (Dec 21, 2007)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Dec 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(hybridstigmata @ Dec 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > is it jpn made kingston?
> ...



here's a hint, it has "japan" written on it

crazy i know



actually i already have too many (4)
but i'll probably get the 2 gb one


----------



## cruddybuddy (Dec 21, 2007)

"Ensamblado en JAPON"


----------

